# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Nhận mua và vận chuyển các máy cnc từ TQ về VN

## Lê Tôn Hiếu

Thấy anh em thảo luận nhiều về việc mua máy cnc trực tiếp từ các xưởng bên TQ để có giá tốt nhưng lại không biết mua như thế nào, thì cũng xin giới thiệu 1 tí, mình là Hiếu, hiện đang làm cho 1 cty chuyên Order hàng từ TQ về VN, mình có thể hổ trợ các bạn đặt mua máy từ bên đó về đây với giá của nhà cung cấp, mình chỉ lấy phí mua hàng 1,2% sp + phí vận chuyển sp từ TQ về VN. Anh em có thể tham khảo topic order hàng của mình bên Voz: https://vozforums.com/showthread.php?t=4424834
Anh em cứ đưa mẫu sp cần mua để mình tìm và báo giá cho nhé, nếu Ok thì chúng ta có thể hợp tác  :Cool: 
Liên hệ: các bạn có thể liên hệ trực tiếp với mình qua:
Cell: 0965.84.74.94 (Mr. Hiếu - 26t)
Email: letonhieu@alimama.vn
Skyper: letonhieu.alimama
FB: https://www.facebook.com/nhaphangcn/

----------


## hanasimitai

Mất thời gian khoảng bao lâu kể từ khi đặt hàng hả bác?

----------


## jimmyli

anh ơi thế còn khoảng vận chuyển ở Việt Nam thì tính ntn vậy?

----------


## Lê Tôn Hiếu

> Mất thời gian khoảng bao lâu kể từ khi đặt hàng hả bác?


tầm 7-12 ngày nha bác.

----------


## Lê Tôn Hiếu

up len phát

----------


## taih2

Spam quá bác ! Bác có nhận oder mấy món khác ko ? Chẳng hạn LED, Nguồn...linh kiện điện tử

----------


## Lê Tôn Hiếu

> Spam quá bác ! Bác có nhận oder mấy món khác ko ? Chẳng hạn LED, Nguồn...linh kiện điện tử


Có hết nha bác  :Smile:

----------


## MINHAT

Báo giá dùm mình con này về Sài Gòn nha
http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/deta...968.0.0.QsorMD

----------


## taih2

Bác báo cho em cái này luôn 
http://world.taobao.com/item/3910785...460.0.0.NcSfOU

Em cần trên 100 tấm

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác báo cho giá lô này nhé: http://es.aliexpress.com/store/produ...storeId=524169

----------


## Lê Tôn Hiếu

up lên cái  :Wink:

----------


## thuyên1982

bác cho em giá em plasma 2000x6000 không nguồn plasma nhé.
phương thức thanh toán, bảo hành ra sao? 
bác tự chon mẫu nhé.

----------


## Lê Tôn Hiếu

upppppppppppppppp :Wink:

----------


## Lê Tôn Hiếu

lên cho ngay mới nào  :Wink:

----------


## hieunguyenkham

tính giá giúp em này cái
http://world.taobao.com/item/4200678...5481.38.2Wk796
Mẫu này giá 26000 tệ hỏi xem có phải máy tiện hai đầu không?

hỏi dùm là máy tiện này 1 đầu hay hai đầu vậy

----------


## Lê Tôn Hiếu

> tính giá giúp em này cái
> http://world.taobao.com/item/4200678...5481.38.2Wk796
> Mẫu này giá 26000 tệ hỏi xem có phải máy tiện hai đầu không?
> 
> hỏi dùm là máy tiện này 1 đầu hay hai đầu vậy


đã inbox, bác check họp thư giúp mình nhé

----------


## Lê Tôn Hiếu

bác nào mua hàng thành công thì vào repost em phát nhé.

----------


## MINHAT

Đang chờ hàng của bạn khi nào có alo giúp mình nha

----------


## Lê Tôn Hiếu

> Đang chờ hàng của bạn khi nào có alo giúp mình nha


Ok bác, hàng về thì sẽ có sms báo vào số đt của bác nhé.

----------


## Lê Tôn Hiếu

up lên cho bà con thấy

----------


## CNC PRO

> .............................................


*Cảnh cáo về việc up bài không đúng quy định. Khoá nick 1 tuần.*
Đọc Nội quy để biết thêm http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/77...ia-truyen-dung

----------


## Lê Tôn Hiếu

Hồi đ em chơi ngu lấy đt thằng bạn đổi số danh bạ của mnh thnh BỐ rồi nhắn tin : bố trng độc đắc 3tỷ rồi con ơi , kỳ ny về khỏi hc hnh j nữa , n nghe xong hứng qu chạy ra khỏi lớp qut ng thầy : bố giu rồi , chừng no bố c tiền tnh sổ với my sau .....v đ l lần cuối em thấy n

----------


## CKD

> Hồi đ� em chơi ngu lấy đt thằng bạn đổi số danh bạ của m�nh th�nh BỐ rồi nhắn tin : bố tr�ng độc đắc 3tỷ rồi con ơi , kỳ n�y về khỏi hc h�nh j nữa , n� nghe xong hứng qu� chạy ra khỏi lớp qu�t �ng thầy : bố gi�u rồi , chừng n�o bố c� tiền t�nh sổ với m�y sau .....v� đ� l� lần cuối em thấy n�


Mới được tha là spam ngay.

----------


## Lê Tôn Hiếu

c*p nh*t ph* ship 33k/kg

----------


## Lê Tôn Hiếu

Chc mừng ngy vu lan bo hiếu...

----------


## Lê Tôn Hiếu

cập nhật tỉ giá: 3430vnđ/ndt

----------

